# disparition de refind au demarrage



## simsimhof (7 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
j'ai 2 os (macOS et linux) sur mon mac et jusque là je pouvais choisir au demarrage avec refind, mais depuis quelques temps il n'apparait pas au demarrage et le mac boot directement sur MacOS. J'ai essayé d'appuyer sur alt pour choisir la partition avec linux mais seule la partition mac apparait. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider...
Merci d'avance!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2017)

Salut *simsimhof
*
Le gestionnaire de démarrage «rEFInd» installe ses exécutables > dont son *boot_loader refind_x64.efi* destiné à intercepter le boot de l'*EFI* > dans le volume de l'*ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) : la partition *disk0s1* de 209,7 Mo de type *EFI* > dont le volume (monté dans le temps du boot) s'intitule aussi *EFI*. Cette partition n'est jamais montée dans le temps de la session d'utilisateur.

Pour que l'*EFI* (ici = le programme de boot du Mac résidant dans une puce de la Carte-Mère et lancé par le bouton "*Power*") aille automatiquement exécuter le *boot_loader  refind_x64.efi* dans le volume de l'*ESP* --> il faut que soit inscrit en *NVRAM* > à la variable : *efi-boot-device* > un chemin exécutif qui pointe sur ce *boot_loader* de «rEFInd».

Or il suffit de faire une MÀJ interne à l'OS installé > ou une mise-à-niveau d'une version de macOS à une autre > pour que le chemin exécutif à la variable *efi-boot-device* soit modifié pour pointer sur le *boot_loader boot.efi* soit de l'OS d'installation > soit ensuite de l'OS installé. Et hop ! «rEFInd» devient introuvable > parce que son *boot_loader* n'est plus la cible exécutive forcée de l'*EFI*.

Il faut savoir en outre que > si on change d'un OS pré-"SIPien" (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi) = un OS antérieur à «El Capitan 10.11» > à un OS "SIPien" (à partir d'«El Capitan» compris) --> le protocole de sécurisation de la configuration *SIP* (qui s'exécute au démarrage) ne se contente pas de  verrouiller le Logiciel-Système de l'OS une fois démarré > il verrouille aussi la variable *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM* contre toute manipulation tierce, même en droits *root* (dont celle de «rEFInd»).

----------

Pour savoir où tu en es actuellement dans ce contexte plutôt complexe > je t'invite à aller à : Applications > Utilitaires > pour lancer le «Terminal» (ton goût pour Linux en faisant a priori un de tes amis - je n'en doute pas-






 ).

Dans fenêtre ouverte > saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes simplement informatives :

```
nvram -p
csrutil status
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère retourne le tableau des variables de la *NVRAM* avec les arguments actuellement associés

la 2è > le statut actuel du *SIP*

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici ces 2 informations en copier-coller > mais *attention !* > pour bien faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec une croix inscrite - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces 2 informations répondront pratiquement à l'essentiel du problème (et si tu as suivi mon petit laïus initial > tu devrais avoir déjà à l'esprit la solution théorique).


----------



## Ledouarec (28 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de rebondire sur ce vieux thread car j'ai exactement le même problème que *simsimhof*, qui semble t'il n'a pas été résolu :

J'ai récupéré un macbook pro 2008 avec refit/refind installé + windows 10, l'écran de démarrage était bien visible au démarrage, mais depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour vers la nouvelle version de l'Os El Capitan, je ne peux plus accéder à l'écran de démarrage dual boot.

Je poste directement les infos demandées par macomaniac pour que celui ci ou un autre utilisateur au fait de mon problème puisse me venir en aide rapidement :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$ nvram -p
SystemAudioVolume 4
boot-gamma %10%06%00%00%84%9c%00%00%00%00%00%00%fe%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%13%00%01%05z%00B%0a5%02%03%0eX%04%04%13%c7%08%05%17%aa%0d%07%1c%1d%15%8a)%7f,%0d6%15@%10@.NRJ%feZ%15V?hYf[y]u%9a%86%a3%8c%c4%9d%a7%9d%fd%ae%ad%b6%c1%c9%f3%cf%ec%de%fc%f2%d4%f5%ff%fc%1e%fa%11%00%01%05%85%00%02%0a#%02C%0e%87%04D%13%ed%08%05%17Q%0d%07%1cj%14J*%d7+%8e;gCRJ%89UYg%c3t%9exA%84'%9d%d6%a7%ad%b7%10%c6%f3%cf%e0%dc%b8%e1%b7%ea%fd%f6=%f9%fe%fb%bb%fe%15%00%01%06v%00%03%0c%fe%01D%11_%04%c5%16H%08G%1c%81%0dJ*%0d%1d%cf<40Yf%e4U%a0%82#m%25%96%d8z%a8%a2%9f%84%ad%b6G%95%b1%c4p%a27%dc%c2%bb%f9%e7x%c9%fd%f4Y%da%fe%f8%f2%e1%fe%fbw%ea%ff%fcu%ee%ff%fd%80%f3%ff%fe]%fa
backlight-level u%03
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo %13%82%ac%05%00%00%11%06%00#l%a5M%03
prev-lang:kbd fr:1
EFICapsule_Result STAR
SystemAudioVolumeDB %00
efi-boot-device <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>00001791-51D9-0000-CE19-0000F51F0000</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s2</string></dict></array>%00
fmm-computer-name MacBook Pro de moise
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo %13%82%ac%05%00%00%00%00%11%06%00#l%a5M%03
efi-boot-device-data %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%00%0b%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%00%98*O%09%00%00%00%00%91%17%00%00%d9Q%00%00%ce%19%00%00%f5%1f%00%00%02%02%7f%ff%04%00
csr-active-config w%00%00%00
LocationServicesEnabled %01
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$
```

Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Bonsoir *Ledouarec*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que j'avise d'abord la configuration du disque interne.


----------



## Ledouarec (29 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour *macomaniac*,

Ok voici le résultat de la commande diskutil : 


```
Last login: Tue Jul 23 15:49:09 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac                     319.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2019)

Tu n'as plus de partition *BOOTCAMP* - à ce que je vois.

Passe les commande (copier-coller - une à la fois) :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
nvram efi-boot-device
```


la 1ère monte le volume *EFI* de l'*ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) > puis liste les objets de 1er rang contenus dans le répertoire parent *EFI* de ce volume *EFI*

la 2è affiche le chemin de démarrage automatique pour l'*EFI* (programme interne de boot du Mac, ici) > assigné à la variable : *efi-boot-device* (appareil de boot de l'*EFI*) de la *NVRAM*

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## Ledouarec (30 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac,

Merci pour tes précisions, je n'avais pas de notifs de réponse, bizarre...

Voici le résultat : 

```
Last login: Mon Jul 29 08:54:34 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$ diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
APPLE    refind    tools
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$ nvram efi-boot-device
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>00001791-51D9-0000-CE19-0000F51F0000</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s2</string></dict></array>%00
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2019)

Les 2 dossiers *refind* & *tools* contiennent les ressources de rEFInd. Opérationnelles normalement au démarrage > car alors le volume *EFI* se trouve automatiquement monté.

Quant au chemin de boot automatique de l'*EFI* en *NVRAM* > rédigé dans un sabir informatique décourageant --> il peut se résumer à cette mention :

```
<string>disk0s2</string>
```


où tu notes qu'il s'agit de la partition qui porte le volume *Mac*

Or pour que rEFInd se trouve activé au démarrage du Mac > il faut qu'une adresse d'exécution automatique soit inscrite en *NVRAM* (à la variable : *efi-boot-device*) > pointant au *boot_loader* : *refind_x64.efi* localisé at: */Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind/refind_x64.efi*.

J'espère que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurité) est désactivé pour ton Mac > car sinon il interdit une action manuelle (via un *terminal*) --> sur la valeur de la variable *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM*.

(on ne relèvera jamais assez combien toute progression de la sécurité informatique se fait de manière inversement proportionnelle au détriment de la liberté de l'utilisateur. Donc plus il y a de sécurité et moins il y a de liberté ou encore : plus il y a de *SIP* > moins il y a de liberté. Le prochain OS Catalina étant destiné à ravir le ruban bleu - ou le pompon - de ce point de vue.)​
----------

Je te propose de rectifer le chemin de démarrage en *NVRAM* par la commande suivante (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *--shortform* final) :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; sudo bless --mount /Volumes/EFI --setBoot --file /Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind/refind_x64.efi --shortform
```


la commande remonte le volume *EFI* de l'*ESP* (au cas où il aurait été démonté) > puis re-rédige le chemin de démarrage automatique de l'*EFI* en *NVRAM* => pour qu'il pointe à nouveau sur le démarreur *refind_x64.efi* de rEFInd. Elle passe sans retour déclaratif, si elle passe.

Si tel a été le cas > repasse la commande :

```
nvram efi-boot-device
```


et poste le tableau de la variable *efi-boot-device* de la *NVRAM*. Si le *SIP* est activé --> rien ne se sera passé...


----------



## Ledouarec (30 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> on ne relèvera jamais assez combien toute progression de la sécurité informatique se fait de manière inversement proportionnelle au détriment de la liberté de l'utilisateur



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi  On peut d'ailleurs dire ça pour la *sécurité *de manière générale... enfin bon c'est un autre sujet.

J'ai copié-collé la commande en question, il me demande un password avec une icone de clef


```
Last login: Tue Jul 30 09:12:45 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; sudo bless --mount /Volumes/EFI --setBoot --file /Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind/refind_x64.efi --shortform
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2019)

Lorsque tu passes une commande préfacée de *sudo* (qui équivaut ici à faire exécuter la commande qui suit avec l'identité substituée de *root* - le *System Adminstrator*)=> une demande de *password* s'affiche -->

- tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide.​


----------



## Ledouarec (30 Juillet 2019)

Ok c'est passé, après la 2ème commande j'ai cette variable : 

```
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$ nvram efi-boot-device
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>00006DE1-286D-0000-403E-0000D71B0000</string></dict></dict><key>IOEFIShortForm</key><true/><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string></dict></array>
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$
```


----------



## Ledouarec (30 Juillet 2019)

Ok c'est passé, après la 2ème commande j'ai cette variable : 


```
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$ nvram efi-boot-device
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>00006DE1-286D-0000-403E-0000D71B0000</string></dict></dict><key>IOEFIShortForm</key><true/><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string></dict></array>
MacBook-Pro-de-moise:~ moise$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2019)

Cette mention locale dans le chemin de démarrage automatique de la *NVRAM* -->

```
<string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string>
```


montre qu'il pointe bien désormais au démarreur *refind_x64.efi* du volume *EFI* => rEFInd doit donc être opérationnel au prochain redémarrage

Donc redémarre (sans option au clavier) --> est-ce que tu obtiens l'écran de rEFInd ?


----------



## Ledouarec (30 Juillet 2019)

Ok merci *macomaniac *pour la marche à suivre pas à pas, il y a bien l'écran de REfind maintenant au démarrage 

En revanche quand je clique sur le bouton Boot EFI, il m'ouvre un écran avec ReFit, et les 2 écrans sont en boucle. _(voir images en bas)_

La prochaine étape pour moi est donc *d'installer Windows sur la partition libre* si ce n'est pas le cas (cela était censé être fait par l'ancien propriétaire). Comment m'y prendre ?
En sachant que j'ai un windows1064bits.iso sur le bureau de l'Os X 

Merci pour ta patience.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2019)

Tu dois avoir effectué une installation additionnelle de rEFIt > et rEFInd effectue une bascule sur rEFIt quand tu actives l'option des 2 flèches en orange -->

- rEFIt doit être installé quelque part dans ton volume de démarrage *Mac*. Il serait bon que tu le supprimes > car ce logiciel n'est plus développé : c'est rEFInd qui a pris le relais avec _Rod Smith_.​
----------

Pour une installation de Windows > je ne suis pas compétent dans le détail technique (car je n'utilise pas cet OS) -->

- je te conseille de créer un nouveau sujet sur le forum : *Windows sur Mac*.​


----------



## Ledouarec (30 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> - rEFIt doit être installé quelque part dans ton volume de démarrage *Mac*. Il serait bon que tu le supprimes > car ce logiciel n'est plus développé : c'est rEFInd qui a pris le relais avec _Rod Smith_.



Ah oui je vois... Comment le supprimer proprement ? je le mets juste dans la corbeille ?



macomaniac a dit:


> Pour une installation de Windows > je ne suis pas compétent dans le détail technique (car je n'utilise pas cet OS) -->



Ok merci pour le conseil, je vais voir de ce coté là du forum.


----------



## craco11 (20 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'avais (ah) un double boot avec refind  Debian / MAc mais comme le sujet de ce post l'indique je n'arrive plus à booter sur la mac
je joins une copie d'écran de mes partitions...
lorsque que j'allume l'ordi j'ai le choix entre les deux versions mac 32 ou 64 bit MAC OS mais aucune ne fonctionne... (je précise que c sont des lignes et non pas l'interface de efi)
Voilà donc je me demande pourquoi REFind a disparu...
et comment puis-je le réparer
Cordialement


----------



## defacta (7 Décembre 2020)

Je dois souvent faire *sudo refind-mkdefault* pour réinstaller refind. Les mises à jour Pop! OS me le font sauter puisqu'il n'est pas installé par défaut avec cette distrib !
Dès fois il me faut aussi faire *sudo refind-install*

Quand le boot a sauté, je dois appuyer sur F12 pour choisir le bon menu.


----------



## Lino56 (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour et bonne année,
J'ai eu le même problème que Ledouarec. En fait je l'ai à chaque mise à jour de l'OS : je perds mon rEFInd au démarrage. J'ai appliqué la méthode décrite ci-dessus par macomaniac avant-hier encore. mon rEFInd était réapparu avec succès. J'avais pu travailler sur ma partition Ubuntu sans problème. Malheureusement lorsque j'ai redémarré mon ordi, là le rEFInd avait de nouveau disparu et chose plus étrange le système se connecter automatiquement sur la partition Ubuntu. Après avoir fait un redémarrage en mode recovery j'ai réussi à revenir sur ma session MacOS mais là je n'ai de nouveau plus de rEFInd, pourtant en lançant les lignes de commande macomaniac j'ai, il me semble, les bons résultats. Auriez-vous des idées pour résoudre le pb?

A titre info, je vous livre les résultats de me lignes de commande sur le terminal :

```
iMac-de-Lino:~ lino$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            414.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
   5:                 Linux Swap                         13.8 GB    disk0s5
   6:       Microsoft Basic Data                         69.8 GB    disk0s6

iMac-de-Lino:~ lino$ nvram efi-boot-device
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>7195FBBC-595B-484E-88A1-59BEA649B652</string></dict></dict><key>IOEFIShortForm</key><true/><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string></dict></array>%00
iMac-de-Lino:~ lino$ diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
Volume on disk0s1 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
ls: /Volumes/EFI/EFI: No such file or directory
iMac-de-Lino:~ lino$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
APPLE    BOOT    refind    tools    ubuntu
iMac-de-Lino:~ lino$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            414.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
   5:                 Linux Swap                         13.8 GB    disk0s5
   6:       Microsoft Basic Data                         69.8 GB    disk0s6
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir *Lino*

Une fois les dossier de rEFInd (*refind* & *tools*) présents dans le volume* EFI* de la partition-système de l'*EFI *(*disk1s1*) - ce qui est le cas chez toi ;

- tout se joue dans l'instruction portée en *NVRAM* à la variable : *efi-boot-device* (appareil de démarrage automatique de l'*EFI*) => qui oriente le boot automatique du programme interne du Mac. Le chemin actuellement porté que j'abrège :​

```
<string>disk0s1</string>    <string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string>
```

montre bien que l'*EFI* doit aller dans le temps du boot à l'appareil *disk0s1* (monté alors par défaut comme volume *EFI*) > dossier *EFI* > sous-dossier *refind* > boot_loader : *refind_x64.efi*

Ça devrait fonctionner actuellement - non ?

Note : à chaque installation d'OS ou de mise-à-jour > le programme d'installation change l'instruction de l'*efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM* pour que le Mac redémarre automatiquement sur l'OS d'installation présent dans un dossier *macOS Install Data* du volume cible. Il faut donc chaque fois après restaurer l'instruction de l'*efi-boot-device* => pour lui refaire pointer sur le démarreur de rEFInd. La désactivation du *SIP*  est bien entendue requise pour pouvoir manipuler manuellement l'*efi-boot-device*.


----------



## Lino56 (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir @macomaniac, 
Merci pour ta réponse. Malheureusement, rien n'y fait. Le système démarre directement sur la partition MacOS sans me proposer le rEFInd. Peut-être que la cause vient d'un de mes précédents redémarrages en mode recovery. Est-ce que cela serait possible?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2021)

Réinstalle une fois encore rEFInd (en exécutant avec *sudo* le programme d'installation : *refind-install* -->

- est-ce que ça te redonne l'écran de rEFInd au démarrage ?​


----------



## Nikware (9 Février 2021)

Je suis étonné du nombre de sujets qui restent dans le vide (disparition des demandeurs) après avoir reçu réponse !!!


----------



## Lino56 (9 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Réinstalle une fois encore rEFInd (en exécutant avec *sudo* le programme d'installation : *refind-install* -->
> 
> - est-ce que ça te redonne l'écran de rEFInd au démarrage ?​


Bonjour @macomaniac ,
Navré pour le délai de réponse mais j'ai dû m'absenter pour raison pro et n'avais plus accès à mon ordi. Bref, je viens de réinstaller rEFInd et ça fonctionne à nouveau. Parfait. Merci pour l'aide.
Cordialement.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2021)

@ *Lino*

Content pour toi !


----------



## yanne07 (1 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,


Comme Simsimhof, j’ai 2 os (macOS et linux) sur mon mac et jusque là je pouvais choisir au démarrage avec refind, mais depuis quelques temps il n'apparait pas au démarrage et le mac boot directement sur MacOS (mise à jour de sécurité Catalina. D’ailleurs ce jour là, le mac a fait plusieurs redémarrage pour essayer d’installer la mise à jour.) J'ai appuyé sur alt pour choisir la partition avec linux mais là surprise : la partition mac apparait, mais aussi Windows… 


J’ai cliqué sur le windows et Ubuntu a redémarré. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider... je précise qu’il y a seulement un dual boot Mac/Ubuntu et qu’il n’y a jamais eu de Windows. Merci d'avance !

J'espère être au bon endroit pour poster.








MacBook Pro mi 2012, Catalina 10.15.7


16 Go de ram.


Mon SIP est désactivé. 

Je suis désolée, je n'arrive pas à réaliser la procédure indiquée par Macomaniac pour la mise en forme des résultats du terminal.





Voici la première commande nvram -p



Chateauvieux:~ annebernard-baldus$ nvram -p


bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %1d%82%ac%05%00%13%18%1d\%96%9d%82%ba%e0


efi-apple-payload0-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%01%00%00%00(%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00@%06%00%00%00%00%00%ae%0a%00%00%0f %00%00%86[%00%00%bfl%00%00%02%02%04%04H%00\%00E%00F%00I%00\%00A%00P%00P%00L%00E%00\%00F%00I%00R%00M%00W%00A%00R%00E%00\%002%000%001%002%00M%00B%00P%001%003%00.%00s%00m%00c%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00


EnableTRIM    %01


fmm-mobileme-token-FMM    bplist00%de%01%02%03%04%05%06%07%08%09%0a%0b%0c%0d%0e%0f%10%17%18%0f%19%1a%0f%1b%1c%1d%1e%1f!_%10%0funregisterStateXuserInfoYauthToken^rootVolumeUUID^disableContextVuserid_%10%11osUserDisappeared]enableContextXusernameXpersonIDTguidWaddTime_%10%12enabledDataclasses_%10%13dataclassProperties%10%00%d3%11%12%13%14%15%16_%10%15InUseOwnerDisplayName_%10%13InUseOwnerFirstName_%10%12InUseOwnerLastName_%10%13Anne BERNARD-BALDUSTAnne^BERNARD-BALDUS_%10%ccEAAGAAAABLwIAAAAAF5T528RDmdzLmljbG91ZC5hdXRovQDeTAJsHH2VdhLQKJcmSeBukZtDYq654bK78jqqiuw4J7_vhx77TUdKgG120QR3BHs8vRklBhwmy8y3WPT-2C0E4DwXLikKxLMlGpYu2grI8ZlwacdQAZ3UndtA_K78OW-l7trb1crmRnz-x0p6LRv2j-Utyg~~_%10$6E467439-A75E-4180-B6F3-07F116E2A88F%11%01%f5%09_%10%15anne.baldus@gmail.comY464829046_%10$1C61E321-2D06-46DE-BCCD-74214804BF1C#A%d7%94%f9%fb%11%9c%99%a1 _%10!com.apple.Dataclass.DeviceLocator%d1 "%d5#$%25&'()*+,VapsEnvXhostname]idsIdentifierVscheme]authMechanismZProduction_%10%13p51-fmip.icloud.com_%10$08438443-C045-40AB-A715-D4A88611D4CBUhttpsUtoken%00%08%00%25%007%00@%00J%00Y%00h%00o%00%83%00%91%00%9a%00%a3%00%a8%00%b0%00%c5%00%db%00%dd%00%e4%00%fc%01%12%01'%01=%01B%01Q%02 %02G%02J%02K%02c%02m%02%94%02%9d%02%9f%02%c3%02%c6%02%d1%02%d8%02%e1%02%ef%02%f6%03%04%03%0f%03%25%03L%03R%00%00%00%00%00%00%02%01%00%00%00%00%00%00%00-%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%03X


efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>37FC0463-D83D-4CF8-A366-565CCE2670A1</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk1s3</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\DF5CD11F-BF9C-43B2-AB15-A2998A9A22A7\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00


multiupdater-state    %01%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00


prev-lang:kbd    fr:1111


SystemAudioVolumeDB    %ea


efi-apple-recovery    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>0F819AAC-D4AE-41CF-A7E5-48C8015E0117</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\APPLE\FIRMWARE\MBP91.scap</string></dict></array>%00


LocationServicesEnabled    %01


ThorUpdateResult    %00%00%05%0e%01%03%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00


fmm-mobileme-token-FMM-BridgeHasAccount    BridgeHasAccountValue


BootCampHD    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00


csr-active-config    w%00%00%00


fmm-computer-name    HotSpot 


backlight-level    %81%04


efi-backup-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>37FC0463-D83D-4CF8-A366-565CCE2670A1</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk1s3</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\DF5CD11F-BF9C-43B2-AB15-A2998A9A22A7\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00


SmcFlasherResult    %00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00


efi-backup-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%000$mt%00%00%00%00%ff%ce%1ds%a3%dc%d3E%88:>%aa48b%c9%02%02%04%03$%00%f7%fct%be|%0b%f3I%91G%01%f4%04.hBc%04%fc7=%d8%f8L%a3fV\%ce&p%a1%04%04%9a%00\%00D%00F%005%00C%00D%001%001%00F%00-%00B%00F%009%00C%00-%004%003%00B%002%00-%00A%00B%001%005%00-%00A%002%009%009%008%00A%009%00A%002%002%00A%007%00\%00S%00y%00s%00t%00e%00m%00\%00L%00i%00b%00r%00a%00r%00y%00\%00C%00o%00r%00e%00S%00e%00r%00v%00i%00c%00e%00s%00\%00b%00o%00o%00t%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00


bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %1d%82%ac%05%00%00%00%13%18%1d\%96%9d%82%ba%e0


multiupdater-retry-limits    %01%00%00%00%00%00%00%00


efi-apple-payload0    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>00000AAE-200F-0000-865B-0000BF6C0000</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\APPLE\FIRMWARE\2012MBP13.smc</string></dict></array>%00


efi-backup-boot-device-data-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%00%e0%1f2:%00%00%00%00%88%f2Av%19%ba^J%8a%c2%c3+%8d%17p%1a%02%02%04%03$%00%f7%fct%be|%0b%f3I%91G%01%f4%04.hB%19%16%0b^P%cf%9fC%85%f3d%d7N/%cd]%04%04%9a%00\%00C%005%009%001%00C%00F%007%002%00-%00F%007%001%00F%00-%004%00B%006%00C%00-%00A%009%00C%00E%00-%00C%00B%004%001%000%009%002%009%001%00E%008%00D%00\%00S%00y%00s%00t%00e%00m%00\%00L%00i%00b%00r%00a%00r%00y%00\%00C%00o%00r%00e%00S%00e%00r%00v%00i%00c%00e%00s%00\%00b%00o%00o%00t%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00


SystemAudioVolume    F


aht-results    <dict><key>_name</key><string>spdiags_aht_value</string><key>spdiags_last_run_key</key><date>2020-02-24T18:35:08Z</date><key>spdiags_version_key</key><string>1.1.30v14</string><key>spdiags_reference_code_key</key><string>ADP000</string></dict>


efi-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%000$mt%00%00%00%00%ff%ce%1ds%a3%dc%d3E%88:>%aa48b%c9%02%02%04%03$%00%f7%fct%be|%0b%f3I%91G%01%f4%04.hBc%04%fc7=%d8%f8L%a3fV\%ce&p%a1%04%04%9a%00\%00D%00F%005%00C%00D%001%001%00F%00-%00B%00F%009%00C%00-%004%003%00B%002%00-%00A%00B%001%005%00-%00A%002%009%009%008%00A%009%00A%002%002%00A%007%00\%00S%00y%00s%00t%00e%00m%00\%00L%00i%00b%00r%00a%00r%00y%00\%00C%00o%00r%00e%00S%00e%00r%00v%00i%00c%00e%00s%00\%00b%00o%00o%00t%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00


tbt-options    %00


boot-gamma    %10%06%00%00%c7%9c%00%00%00%00%00%00%9a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%09%00%0f%0f%fc%0a%1c%1cE%16EE%18DllSm%a0%a0%87%a8%af%af%c6%b8%b9%b9%b9%c1%e9%e9=%e6%f1%f1[%ee%0a%00%0f%0f%cb%09%1d%1d%cc%14EE%b4<qq%84e%8d%8dx%81%c6%c6%ea%be%e9%e9%0f%dd%ee%ee%93%e2%f3%f3%89%e9%f8%f8(%f2%0d%00%0e%0ea%07%1d%1d%8e%11DD.2%81%81Wa%9a%9a1w%ab%ab%e5%86%c6%c6K%a2%ea%ea/%ca%f0%f0%c7%d1%f5%f5z%da%f9%f9%97%e4%fc%fc%8f%ef%fe%fe%ac%f9


(base) Chateauvieux:~ annebernard-baldus$ 





Puis la seconde csrutil status





(base) Chateauvieux:~ annebernard-baldus$ csrutil status


System Integrity Protection status: disabled.


(base) Chateauvieux:~ annebernard-baldus$ 





La commande diskutil list 





(base) Chateauvieux:~ annebernard-baldus$ diskutil list


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0


   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1


   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1.0 TB     disk0s2


   3:           Linux Filesystem                         1.0 TB     disk0s3





/dev/disk1 (synthesized):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1


                                 Physical Store disk0s2


   1:                APFS Volume Mackintosh SSD - Donn... 193.4 GB   disk1s1


   2:                APFS Volume Mackintosh SSD          11.2 GB    disk1s2


   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 27.5 MB    disk1s3


   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.8 MB   disk1s4


   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour *Yanne*

Dans la mémoire *NVRAM* > c'est la variable : *efi-boot-device* qui désigne l'appareil de démarrage automatique pour l'*EFI* (le programme interne de la carte-mère). La syntaxe du chemin de boot associé à cette variable est difficilement intelligible > mais voici le point important ici :

```
<string>disk1s3</string>
```

c'est donc le volume de prédémarrage *Preboot* du *Conteneur apfs* indexé *disk1s3* --> qui est pris en charge automatiquement par l'*EFI* au démarrage. *Preboot* contenant les informations de prédémarrage du volume-Système : *Macintosh HD SSD* --> c'est donc l'OS de ce volume qui se trouve automatiquement démarré.

Pour que l'*EFI* au démarrage lance au contraire le gestionnaire de démarrage rEFInd > il faut que la valeur associée à la variable *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM* --> constitue un chemin menant au *boot_loader* (démarreur) de rEFInd. Ce *boot_loader* est par défaut créé par rEFInd dans le volume *EFI* de la partition n°*1* du disque interne. Les composants d'installation de rEFInd doivent toujours exister actuellement dans ce volume *EFI* > mais la variable *efi-boot-device* de la *NVRAM* n'y redirige plus l'*EFI* (programme interne) du Mac. Pourquoi ? Hé ! à cause de la mise-à-jour que tu as faite > qui impliquait un redémarrage automatique du Mac à la fin sur l'OS majoré --> ce qui fait que le chemin à rEFInd a été effacé et remplacé par l'actuel chemin à *Preboot*. Après toute majoration de macOS --> il te faut réinstaller rEFInd de manière à ce que la variable *efi-boot-device* de la *NVRAM* redirige de nouveau sur le *boot_loader* : *refind_x64.efi* de rEFInd.

- note : rEFInd ne peut écrire à la variable *efi-boot-device* de la *NVRAM* que si le *SIP* est désactivé. Ce qui est ton cas.​
Passe la commande :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
```

qui monte le volume *EFI* > puis liste récursivement ses contenus

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *17è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## yanne07 (2 Décembre 2021)

`(base) Chateauvieux:~ annebernard-baldus$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI


Password:


Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted


BOOTLOG    EFI





/Volumes/EFI/EFI:


APPLE    refind    tools





/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:


CACHES    FIRMWARE





/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:


CAFEBEEF





/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:





/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:


MBP91.scap





/Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind:


icons    keys    refind.conf    refind_x64.efi    vars





/Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind/icons:


README    os_elementary.png    os_trusty.png


arrow_left.png    os_fedora.png    os_ubuntu.png


arrow_right.png    os_freebsd.png    os_uefi.png


boot_linux.png    os_frugalware.png    os_unknown.png


boot_win.png    os_gentoo.png    os_void.png


func_about.png    os_gummiboot.png    os_win.png


func_bootorder.png    os_haiku.png    os_win8.png


func_csr_rotate.png    os_hwtest.png    os_xenial.png


func_exit.png    os_kubuntu.png    os_xubuntu.png


func_firmware.png    os_legacy.png    os_zesty.png


func_hidden.png    os_linux.png    tool_apple_rescue.png


func_install.png    os_linuxmint.png    tool_fwupdate.png


func_reset.png    os_lubuntu.png    tool_memtest.png


func_shutdown.png    os_mac.png    tool_mok_tool.png


licenses    os_mageia.png    tool_netboot.png


mouse.png    os_mandriva.png    tool_part.png


os_arch.png    os_manjaro.png    tool_rescue.png


os_artful.png    os_netbsd.png    tool_shell.png


os_bionic.png    os_network.png    tool_windows_rescue.png


os_centos.png    os_opensuse.png    transparent.png


os_chakra.png    os_redhat.png    vol_efi.png


os_chrome.png    os_refind.png    vol_external.png


os_clover.png    os_refit.png    vol_internal.png


os_crunchbang.png    os_slackware.png    vol_net.png


os_debian.png    os_suse.png    vol_optical.png


os_devuan.png    os_systemd.png





/Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind/icons/licenses:


cc-3.0.txt    gpl-2.0.txt


cc-by-sa-4.0.txt    lgpl-3.0.txt





/Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind/keys:


SLES-UEFI-CA-Certificate.cer    microsoft-kekca-public.cer


altlinux.cer    microsoft-pca-public.cer


canonical-uefi-ca.cer    microsoft-uefica-public.cer


centossecureboot201.cer    openSUSE-UEFI-CA-Certificate-4096.cer


centossecurebootca2.cer    openSUSE-UEFI-CA-Certificate.cer


debian.cer    refind.cer


fedora-ca.cer





/Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind/vars:


PreviousBoot





/Volumes/EFI/EFI/tools:


gptsync_x64.efi


/ICODE]`


----------



## yanne07 (2 Décembre 2021)

Merci Macomaniac !


----------



## peyret (2 Décembre 2021)

yanne07 a dit:


> Merci Macomaniac !


Oupss pour ton post précédent, c'est ici -->


----------



## yanne07 (2 Décembre 2021)

Je reporte cette fois comme il faut ;-)


```
(base) Chateauvieux:~ annebernard-baldus$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE    refind    tools

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP91.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind:
icons        keys        refind.conf    refind_x64.efi    vars

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind/icons:
README            os_elementary.png    os_trusty.png
arrow_left.png        os_fedora.png        os_ubuntu.png
arrow_right.png        os_freebsd.png        os_uefi.png
boot_linux.png        os_frugalware.png    os_unknown.png
boot_win.png        os_gentoo.png        os_void.png
func_about.png        os_gummiboot.png    os_win.png
func_bootorder.png    os_haiku.png        os_win8.png
func_csr_rotate.png    os_hwtest.png        os_xenial.png
func_exit.png        os_kubuntu.png        os_xubuntu.png
func_firmware.png    os_legacy.png        os_zesty.png
func_hidden.png        os_linux.png        tool_apple_rescue.png
func_install.png    os_linuxmint.png    tool_fwupdate.png
func_reset.png        os_lubuntu.png        tool_memtest.png
func_shutdown.png    os_mac.png        tool_mok_tool.png
licenses        os_mageia.png        tool_netboot.png
mouse.png        os_mandriva.png        tool_part.png
os_arch.png        os_manjaro.png        tool_rescue.png
os_artful.png        os_netbsd.png        tool_shell.png
os_bionic.png        os_network.png        tool_windows_rescue.png
os_centos.png        os_opensuse.png        transparent.png
os_chakra.png        os_redhat.png        vol_efi.png
os_chrome.png        os_refind.png        vol_external.png
os_clover.png        os_refit.png        vol_internal.png
os_crunchbang.png    os_slackware.png    vol_net.png
os_debian.png        os_suse.png        vol_optical.png
os_devuan.png        os_systemd.png

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind/icons/licenses:
cc-3.0.txt        gpl-2.0.txt
cc-by-sa-4.0.txt    lgpl-3.0.txt

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind/keys:
SLES-UEFI-CA-Certificate.cer        microsoft-kekca-public.cer
altlinux.cer                microsoft-pca-public.cer
canonical-uefi-ca.cer            microsoft-uefica-public.cer
centossecureboot201.cer            openSUSE-UEFI-CA-Certificate-4096.cer
centossecurebootca2.cer            openSUSE-UEFI-CA-Certificate.cer
debian.cer                refind.cer
fedora-ca.cer

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind/vars:
PreviousBoot

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/tools:
gptsync_x64.efi
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2021)

Dans le volume *EFI* > tu as 2 répertoires : *BOOTLOG* et *EFI*. Dans ce dernier répertoire > un dossier *APPLE* natif et 2 dossiers *refind* et *tools* de rEFInd. C'est dans le dossier *refind* que tu trouves le *boot_looader* : *refind_x64.efi* auquel doit pointer la variable *efi-boot-device* de la *NVRAM* --> pour que rEFInd se trouve lancé au démarrage du Mac et affiche les options de boot des volumes.

- est-ce que tu te souviens comment réinstaller rEFInd via une commande du *terminal* exécutant son programme ? - cette exécution ne réécrira sans doute pas les dossiers rEFInd du volume *EFI* > mais réécrira l'adresse de la variable *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM*.​


----------



## yanne07 (2 Décembre 2021)

Merci Macomaniac pour ton aide précieuse, j'ai réinstaller rEFIND en suivant cette page du forum ou tu l'expliquais https://forums.macg.co/threads/pas-de-page-refit-au-demarrage.1311372/


```
(base) Chateauvieux:~ annebernard-baldus$ sudo /Users/annebernard-baldus/Downloads/refind-bin-0.13.2/refind-install
Password:
ShimSource is none
Installing rEFInd on macOS....
Installing rEFInd to the partition mounted at /Volumes/EFI
Found rEFInd installation in /Volumes/EFI/EFI/refind; upgrading it.
Found suspected Linux partition(s); installing ext4fs driver.
Installing driver for ext4 (ext4_x64.efi)
Copied rEFInd binary files

Notice: Backed up existing icons directory as icons-backup.
Existing refind.conf file found; copying sample file as refind.conf-sample
to avoid overwriting your customizations.
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2021)

Parfait : alors ça a dû marcher. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
nvram efi-boot-device
```

qui affiche uniquement la valeur actuelle de la variable *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM*

Poste le retour (dans un bloc de code toujours) --> il permettra de voir s'il y a bien un chemin pointant au *boot_loader* : *refind_x64.efi* de rEFInd dans le volume *EFI*.


----------



## yanne07 (2 Décembre 2021)

yanne07 a dit:


> Merci Macomaniac pour ton aide précieuse, j'ai réinstaller rEFIND en suivant cette page du forum ou tu l'expliquais https://forums.macg.co/threads/pas-de-page-refit-au-demarrage.1311372/
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## yanne07 (2 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait : alors ça a dû marcher. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> nvram efi-boot-device
> ...




```
(base) Chateauvieux:~ annebernard-baldus$ nvram efi-boot-device
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>0F819AAC-D4AE-41CF-A7E5-48C8015E0117</string></dict></dict><key>IOEFIShortForm</key><true/><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string></dict></array>%00
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2021)

Cette séquence dans le chemin actuel de la variable *efi-boot-device* :

```
<string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string>
```

t'assure que le chemin de démarrage automatique de l'*EFI* pointe au dossier *EFI* (du volume *EFI* monté automatiquement dans le temps du boot) > sous-dossier *refind* > boot_loader : *refind_x64.efi *

Ta capture par ailleurs montre que tu as récupéré ton écran de rEFInd automatique au démarrage - n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## yanne07 (2 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ta capture par ailleurs montre que tu as récupéré ton écran de rEFInd automatique au démarrage - n'est-ce pas ?


oui, tout à fait, j'ai bien récupéré mon écran de rEFIND automatique au démarrage.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2021)

Alors content pour toi !

- il te suffit de garder à l'esprit le fait que toute majoration-Système de ton OS (ne serait-ce qu'une mise-à-jour de sécurité) --> va restaurer en *NVRAM* un chemin de démarrage automatique sur macOS. Et que pour rétablir en *NVRAM* le chemin de démarrage de rEFInd --> il suffit que tu réinstalles rEFInd en exécutant dans le *terminal* le fichier *refind-install*.​


----------



## yanne07 (2 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors content pour toi !
> 
> - il te suffit de garder à l'esprit le fait que toute majoration-Système de ton OS (ne serait-ce qu'une mise-à-jour de sécurité) --> va restaurer en *NVRAM* un chemin de démarrage automatique sur macOS. Et que pour restaurer en *NVRAM* le chemin de démarrage de rEFInd --> il suffit que tu réinstalles rEFInd en exécutant dans le *terminal* le fichier *refind-install*.​



ok, vraiment un Grand Merci pour ton aide qui est précieuse !

Sinon, j’ai un autre petit problème, que j’ai sous Ubuntu 20.04, les cartes sd ne sont pas visibles. Je dois poster une nouvelle demande sur le forum ?

Je te souhaite avec un peu d’avance de très Bonnes Fêtes !!!!


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2021)

Merci : c'est trop gentil ! - et bonnes fêtes par avance pour toi aussi.

- je dois t'avouer que je ne connais rien à Linux et à ses distributions. Je te conseille de créer un nouveau sujet concernant ton problème d'Ubuntu dans ce même forum. Tu pourras notamment y attirer l'attention de *bompi* qui est expert en la matière (par exemple si tu cites son nom précédé de l'*@* dans ton message inaugural).​


----------



## yanne07 (2 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Merci : c'est trop gentil ! - et bonnes fêtes par avance pour toi aussi.
> 
> - je dois t'avouer que je ne connais rien à Linux et à ses distributions. Je te conseille de créer un nouveau sujet concernant ton problème d'Ubuntu dans ce même forum. Tu pourras notamment y attirer l'attention de *bompi* qui est expert en la matière (par exemple si tu cites son nom précédé de l'*@* dans ton message inaugural).​


Ok, merci pour l'astuce ;-)


----------

